# Websites useful for training



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Please post any useful websites you come across in relation to training in here please.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Exercise Demonstrations*

http://www.exrx.net

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.htm


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

some demonstrations of good and bad form performed by some friends of mine.

http://www.sportspn.co.uk/videos.asp


----------



## bushidodad (Nov 1, 2006)

http://www.ast-ss.com/max-ot/max-ot_intro.asp

It is the most intense plan I have ever used.

I recommend that you read everything on the website and then try it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Im using a training program, its called The Ultimate Training. I think its similar to the MAX-OT program, If I can remember correctly I used the MAX-OT program a couple years ago. Heavy sets and short reps with slightly longer rest periods and virtually no pyrimad sets except for the first excercise, to warm up properly. The Ultimate program is pretty much the same, with this programs warm up routine, Ive been able to push a little more weight each time to do that bodypart again. I recommend these programs


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Have a look at www.riottraining.com a site that was started up last year some good articles and some good humour. 

www.resultsgym.co.uk


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

There is a position statement from the american journal of sports medicine which gives a very easy to read recommendation for str, mass gains for different groups. Obviously more scientific. I will find the position statement and post the weblink


----------



## Rawgrip (Oct 24, 2007)

Training Forum - MESO-Rx

TESTOSTERONE NATION | The World's Fastest Growing Nation of Bodybuilding and Strength Training Enthusiasts

RawGrip.com - Training For the Elite

EliteFTS - Powerlifting and Strength Training Products and Knowledge for Lifters, Athletes, Coaches, and Trainers

Bodybuilding: Anabolic Steroids, EliteFitness.com

Bill Starr 5x5 - Madcow Intermediate or Linear Version

RawGrip.com - Training For the Elite

There are more but these will do so far. :becky:


----------



## strengthenandconquer (Mar 17, 2010)

check out my website


----------



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

abkingpro said:


> Check this site out did wonders for me.
> 
> Methods that Navy SEALS, Marines and Real-Life Secret Agents Are Using Right Now to Chisel Rock Hard Bodies and Maintain Mission Readiness â€" Anytime, Anywhere, With Absolutely No Equipment


you really should be banned - i really do hate people who flood forums with cr4p!

get back to selling you rubbish junk on TV shopping channels! rip off merchants!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I always surf through youtube for training tips, injuries information, safe ways to intra musculer inject, its a goldmine of information, a few years ago I wanted it banned, when it was getting a bad rap for promoting anti social behavier, well I was wrong!!


----------



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

Bodyworks said:


> some demonstrations of good and bad form performed by some friends of mine.
> 
> Dayo Audi : Error : File Not Found


*Bodyworks*

do you train with Dayo??? i was going to link his website into this before i noticed....

his website is great, and his knowledge is very very extensive!


----------



## DanSalvage (Jun 18, 2010)

I've recently started up a blog tracking my training, but I'll also be posting supplement reviews and news articles. You're more than welcome to check that out!

Dan's Blog


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2011)

does anyone have any youtube vids about training


----------

